# Maxine Waters' Violent Rhetoric That You Didn't See



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm almost hesitant to start this thread because I know what the reaction will be. They'll want a link as proof even though there is none. This whole thing got swept under the rug but the implications are too serious to ignore. 

This morning Meet The Press finally talked about Maxine Waters telling the Tea Party to go to hell......but they played the whole video and what was cut out by everyone else was that after she told the Tea Party to go straight to hell....she said *she was gonna make sure they get there.*

 In every other copy of the speech those final words were deleted and instead applause is heard. Nobody at the table batted an eye when they heard this. She was given a chance to ignore her violent statement and the subject got swept under the rug. 

So how is Maxine Waters going to send millions of Americans straight to hell? That's what I want to know.

I'm getting pretty tired of the left legitimizing the venomous rhetoric of their leaders. Something needs to be done about these people because they are poisoning political discourse. 

When they win it's "We won....STFU and deal with it". 

When they are exposed as the fakes that they are they blame everything on scapegoats. 

Losing only causes them to become more and more violent rather then self-respective.


----------



## kyzr (Sep 4, 2011)

10 outrageous Maxine quotes:

Top 10 Outrageous Maxine Waters Quotes - HUMAN EVENTS

Just imagine how the MSM would treat similar statements from the Right


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 4, 2011)

Link?


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 4, 2011)

I had no idea muddie was this thin-skinned   "righteous indignation"


----------



## yidnar (Sep 4, 2011)

this is the true mind set of most blacks in America!!....if it were not so where is the outcry against her by the black community??stay tuned we aint seen nothin yet!!


----------



## yidnar (Sep 4, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> oh btw why the hate for Maxine?
> sounds like you are a sexist turd...
> 
> Hmm i swear i've seen that line used someplace.......where was it.........Thinking......thinking........
> ...


once again Megafag can't refute the facts!!


----------



## naturegirl (Sep 4, 2011)

There is no excuse for how the MSM is handling politics.  They are so left leaning it's scary.  Conservatives have one voice, Fox News, and Mass media and the left is constantly criticizing their reports.  Never have I seen one news source being picked apart by a group so determined to see it "just go away".  The mere fact that they continue the relentless attacks make me realize they have something important to say.  

Maxine Waters is a political hack that should have her mouth taped shut with duct tape.  She's an embarrassment to the statesmanship elected officials used to transmit.  I can't believe people actually vote for her.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh brother...


----------



## Immanuel (Sep 4, 2011)

So, did anyone else see this on _Meet the Press_?

Anyone watch _Meet the Press_ this morning and not see it?

It seems to me that it should be easy to verify what Mudwhistle said.

Immie


----------



## Trajan (Sep 4, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> > I'm getting pretty tired of the left legitimizing the venomous rhetoric of their leaders. Something needs to be done about these people because they are poisoning political discourse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you are of course free to refute what he said, or just be a jackass? Humm, looks like you chose already.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> > I'm getting pretty tired of the left legitimizing the venomous rhetoric of their leaders. Something needs to be done about these people because they are poisoning political discourse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of the time when the left gets ready to do something underhanded they grease the skids by claiming the right already is doing it.

What has the left claimed caused the shooting of Gabby Gifford? Targets on a map.

So now they tell millions of "Whites" they want to send them to hell and we're supposed to ignore it. They claim that we want to string them up and hang them from a tree.....no problem. We deserve to get the crap beat out of us outside of a fair. 

Glad to see you can be honest enough to show you agree with these assholes.



> The essence of liberal argument is ad hominem attack. Liberals do not confront arguments directly, any more than they confront religious claims directly; they go behind conservative arguments to vilify the messenger. If you disagree with liberal policy you are a xenophobe, a homophobe, an Islamophobe, a racist, an extremist, or lately a &#8220;terrorist.&#8221; As the president has said, you are too scared to think straight. Instead of answering your arguments, liberals aim to shut you up.


----------



## clevergirl (Sep 4, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> I'm almost hesitant to start this thread because I know what the reaction will be. They'll want a link as proof even though there is none. This whole thing got swept under the rug but the implications are too serious to ignore.
> 
> This morning Meet The Press finally talked about Maxine Waters telling the Tea Party to go to hell......but they played the whole video and what was cut out by everyone else was that after she told the Tea Party to go straight to hell....she said *she was gonna make sure they get there.*
> 
> ...




The most disturbing part of this is that she actually has apologists and defenders~


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 4, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> > I'm getting pretty tired of the left legitimizing the venomous rhetoric of their leaders. Something needs to be done about these people because they are poisoning political discourse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're getting tired of it? Do tell. It sucks when people start stooping to the level of Fox News, Rush Limbaugh, Glen Beck, Hannity, et al?

Deal with it.

Whiner.


----------



## Trajan (Sep 4, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > > I'm getting pretty tired of the left legitimizing the venomous rhetoric of their leaders. Something needs to be done about these people because they are poisoning political discourse.
> ...



so, lets be clear, you have no issue with what maxine waters said, even slashiing the make sure they get there blurb..?


----------



## Trajan (Sep 4, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



you're missing the point, as usual.


----------



## Trajan (Sep 4, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



to an extent I agree but as it is applied , the yardstick is not the same. do you get that yet or ?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 4, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> > I'm getting pretty tired of the left legitimizing the venomous rhetoric of their leaders. Something needs to be done about these people because they are poisoning political discourse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
But not the dumbest post...it would have to get far down the line behind your own to be considered...


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 4, 2011)

Meet the Press wil re air at 2 PM EST.. about 15 min.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



All you did was throw out a bunch of insults and say something non related to the subject.

Yup....you sure set me straight....I can tell ya.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 4, 2011)

Either Mud is scared of Maxine Waters gansta or he's pretending to be a scared bitch.

Oh yeah, here are the usual misogynists here to attack a dem woman.  Sad little guys.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Meet the Press wil re air at 2 PM EST.. about 15 min.



The vid was shown near the end of the program. 

Hope you can wait for it. 

Also, it's only a 5 second blerp easily erased. I'm just hoping nobody noticed it.....because everyone there sure didn't.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



I can see an angry *fuck you* as being harmless. 

I cannot see something planned like this. She clearly was trying to gin up the crowd and I think she went too far. 

The fact that the media actually omitted it shows some concern about the statement. The fact that anyone would defend it makes me wonder where your head is.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 4, 2011)

Why is everybody always offering everybody a tissue? We should be taking out stock in Kleenex®!


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Why is everybody always offering everybody a tissue? We should be taking out stock in Kleenex®!



I think too many trees are killed making Kleenex


----------



## OODA_Loop (Sep 4, 2011)

Activate OFA Civilian Defense Force to resume control of the madness.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 4, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> oh btw why the hate for Maxine?
> sounds like you are a sexist turd...



Because she's a thieving, corrupt, poverty pimping, race baiting, ****.  Anything else you want to know?


----------



## Trajan (Sep 4, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



how is what you posted a refutation? its sounds to me like an excuse using someone eases words as to   some iin your mind comparative slight, ( that is wholly different and infinitely more defendable btw) than deal with what he said, Waters said.....try and focus.


----------



## hellofromwarsaw (Sep 4, 2011)

Idiotic insanity. Fuck the Tea Party morons. Repent or you WILL go to hell, racist (?) tools of the greedy rich.LOL


----------



## Trajan (Sep 4, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



no thats not what I said, try and read what I wrote not,  what you want to read. 

and you should get help for your coprolalia, it is treatable.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Sep 4, 2011)

Popeyes running out of chicken in Detroit was nuffin'.


----------



## Trajan (Sep 4, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Why is everybody always offering everybody a tissue? We should be taking out stock in Kleenex®!



you wanna take a shot at the question or just bloviate?



so, lets be clear, you have no issue with what maxine waters said, even slashing the "make sure they get there" blurb..?


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 4, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



You just described the now- cancelled   Beck (Fox) Show LOL


----------



## Trajan (Sep 4, 2011)

Dot Com said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



to an extent I agree and many of the things he said were imho, wrong or not well expressed, so waters? whats your take on this?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


My take is Glenn is an entertainer....Waters is a Congresswoman. 

Also, I never heard Beck say that all Democrats should go to hell and he's gonna put them there.

It would be easy for me to lay into Waters and say she's got the biggest mouth I've ever seen on a woman. The ramifications of that are tremendous.....but it's not her mouth that bothers me....it's what's constantly coming out of it that bothers me.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 4, 2011)

hellofromwarsaw said:


> Idiotic insanity. Fuck the Tea Party morons. Repent or you WILL go to hell, racist (?) tools of the greedy rich.LOL



The Tea Party wants a balanced budget and you the epitome of moronishness don't.. So you should pack cool clothes for your trip to hell. you dumb assed racist.


----------



## manifold (Sep 4, 2011)

You can't have it both ways.

Anybody that criticized Palin's cross-hairs and stands by this is a partisan hypocrite.
Anybody that stood by Palin's cross-hairs and criticizes this is a partisan hypocrite.

Yes, I just called about 95% of you partisan hypocrites.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 4, 2011)

conservatives scared of an elderly black woman LOLOL


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> I'm almost hesitant to start this thread because I know what the reaction will be. They'll want a link as proof even though there is none. This whole thing got swept under the rug but the implications are too serious to ignore.
> 
> This morning Meet The Press finally talked about Maxine Waters telling the Tea Party to go to hell......but they played the whole video and what was cut out by everyone else was that after she told the Tea Party to go straight to hell....she said *she was gonna make sure they get there.*
> 
> ...



You want a race war don't you? Or else you are one very scared racist white conservative.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 4, 2011)

Trajan said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Why is everybody always offering everybody a tissue? We should be taking out stock in Kleenex®!
> ...



Personally, I don't know why anybody takes anything Maxine Waters says seriously.  She's  a well known nut job.  It's her freedom to say what ever she wants.  If her constituents don't like it then they'll vote her out.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Sep 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> You want a race war don't you? Or else you are one very scared racist white conservative.



Oh its so easy for you to post that on the internet, isnt it?

Something you cant say in 3D, can you?

 Why not make a vid of yourself saying it and link it,

 so we can see your hate in person?

Come on, u-tube is waiting.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2011)

manifold said:


> You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Anybody that criticized Palin's cross-hairs and stands by this is a partisan hypocrite.
> Anybody that stood by Palin's cross-hairs and criticizes this is a partisan hypocrite.
> ...



Uh....the cross-hairs was quite possibly the dumbest non sequitur of the year. 

Comparing that farce with this just doesn't pass the smell test.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2011)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Unfortunately words have meaning. 

Evidently if they believe her enough to vote for her what she says seems to have some influence as well.

What she says is what it is. Worthless. That won't stop thousands of angry blacks from taking out their frustrations on innocent whites.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

BoycottTheday said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > You want a race war don't you? Or else you are one very scared racist white conservative.
> ...



I have come to the conclusion that racist white conservatives have no clue about certain types of punctuation. A question mark "?" is added to the end of a sentence when someone is asking a question.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2011)

If the your only defense is "Nobody listens to her because she's full of crap", well that just doesn't fly.

The same could be said for Sarah Palin, but that didn't stop assholes from accusing her of instigating violence simply by placing cross-hairs on her map.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Maybe we're playing *Jeopardy* because everything must be in the form of a question.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Sep 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> I have come to the conclusion that racist white conservatives have no clue about certain types of punctuation. A question mark "?" is added to the end of a sentence when someone is asking a question.



So what? you are saying? is you are to much? of a pussy

 to put a face? to your hate speech?

Whos surprised.

LIAMD


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 4, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Yeah, Beck wasn't serious.  Thats why sponsors made the right decision to abandon him and his show was rightfully relegated to internet TV, whatever that is  He described himself as a "progressive hunter"


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

BoycottTheday said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > I have come to the conclusion that racist white conservatives have no clue about certain types of punctuation. A question mark "?" is added to the end of a sentence when someone is asking a question.
> ...



What I am saying is I asked Mud a question and you are too dumb to realize it. But that is typical of the racist white conservative.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2011)

Dot Com said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Yeah...I remember that list of sponsors on moveon that was presented and then seeing them advertize during his shows. 

And Beck quit......even though you folks claim he was fired.....who cares that he supposedly was fired but still did his show for several weeks after he was fired.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 4, 2011)

I hope when the bitch gets back to Washington that someone in the Tea Party has the balls to stand up and ask the bitch how she intends to help them get there. right on the floor of the house would be appropriate.. C span.. watch it.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 4, 2011)

manifold said:


> You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Anybody that criticized Palin's cross-hairs and stands by this is a partisan hypocrite.
> Anybody that stood by Palin's cross-hairs and criticizes this is a partisan hypocrite.
> ...


 
Hmmm...the crosshairs term is a well-used term of the vernacular that most MAINSTREAM Americans have used to mean "target" but not "kill". "I've got you in my cross hairs" for example.

To say a group of people are going to hell and you're going to send them there...that's a threat.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> I hope when the bitch gets back to Washington that someone in the Tea Party has the balls to stand up and ask the bitch how she intends to help them get there. right on the floor of the house would be appropriate.. C span.. watch it.



And she should say: "By passes the ryan budget which kills seniors by ending medicare, bitch".


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


 
Too late. I already concluded it's a left wing racist trait, based upon 2/3 of the leftist posters here...

TM, Rdean, plasmaball..just to name a few.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > I hope when the bitch gets back to Washington that someone in the Tea Party has the balls to stand up and ask the bitch how she intends to help them get there. right on the floor of the house would be appropriate.. C span.. watch it.
> ...


 
Bypass is one word, idiot.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > I hope when the bitch gets back to Washington that someone in the Tea Party has the balls to stand up and ask the bitch how she intends to help them get there. right on the floor of the house would be appropriate.. C span.. watch it.
> ...



The Ryan bill doesn't affect Seniors you lousy liar. try again bitch.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 4, 2011)

*snicker*


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



"The Ryan bill doesn't affect Seniors"

Never? What about those 54 years old?


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

koshergrl said:


> *snicker*



*snicker*


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



them are seniors you lousy liar.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

koshergrl said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I meant "by passing". I typed the wrong word. But give it your best shot.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Republicans repeatedly sought to reassure older voters that their benefits would not be touched  the plan would not kick in for 10 years and would not affect people 55 and older. Some voters found that to be of little solace.

Gop Backlash | GOP budget plan: Republicans on recess face backlash at home - Los Angeles Times


----------



## Shellback (Sep 4, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> > I'm getting pretty tired of the left legitimizing the venomous rhetoric of their leaders. Something needs to be done about these people because they are poisoning political discourse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually no. Your fluff response, lacking any substance whatsoever, would pretty much rank up there, as Dumbshit Post of the Day.

I see, you're still the ignorant fuck, you've always been.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



the Ryan plan dosen't affect seniors you lousy liar.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Wrong, but keep keep saying it.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



The Ryan plan doesn't affect ANYONE you lousy liar.. why? because it was never passed into law.. boy you izzzzzz a moron.. I gave you plenty of chances too. but NO  you wouldn't take em..


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 4, 2011)

Ryan's plan is a senior- killer  LOL Look out Willow!!!


----------



## manifold (Sep 4, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > You can't have it both ways.
> ...



I appreciate your eagerness to identify yourself as a partisan hypocrite.

But it's already widely known.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 4, 2011)

muddie is so transparent in his right-wingery.


----------



## Zona (Sep 4, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> I'm almost hesitant to start this thread because I know what the reaction will be. They'll want a link as proof even though there is none. This whole thing got swept under the rug but the implications are too serious to ignore.
> 
> This morning Meet The Press finally talked about Maxine Waters telling the Tea Party to go to hell......but they played the whole video and what was cut out by everyone else was that after she told the Tea Party to go straight to hell....she said *she was gonna make sure they get there.*
> 
> ...



Call me when she puts crosshairs on someone and they get shot in the face.


----------



## yidnar (Sep 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I'm almost hesitant to start this thread because I know what the reaction will be. They'll want a link as proof even though there is none. This whole thing got swept under the rug but the implications are too serious to ignore.
> ...


scared of what !!you and your species are nothing more than a nuisance !! Hitler,Stalin,Napoleon!!.........now those white MFs were something to be afraid of!!


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


 
Of course you did.

Kind of funny from somebody who rambles on about the punctuation deficiencies of the right.

We may post misspelled, ungrammatical and incorrectly punctuated posts..but at least our posts make sense in the vernacular.

You just posted something that has an entirely different meaning from what you say you meant to say...how does that fit with your narrow view of post protocol?


----------



## yidnar (Sep 4, 2011)

naturegirl said:


> There is no excuse for how the MSM is handling politics.  They are so left leaning it's scary.  Conservatives have one voice, Fox News, and Mass media and the left is constantly criticizing their reports.  Never have I seen one news source being picked apart by a group so determined to see it "just go away".  The mere fact that they continue the relentless attacks make me realize they have something important to say.
> 
> Maxine Waters is a political hack that should have her mouth taped shut with duct tape.  She's an embarrassment to the statesmanship elected officials used transmit.  I can't believe people actually vote for her.


people don't vote for her!!


----------



## yidnar (Sep 4, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...


I don't hate women!! but that does not mean i don't hate a female from an entirely different species!!


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 4, 2011)

manifold said:


> I appreciate your eagerness to identify yourself as a partisan hypocrite.
> 
> But it's already widely known.



You're confused about who has identified himself as a partisan hypocrite.


----------



## yidnar (Sep 4, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...


Cheney said fuck you to one person !!not an entire party of millions and millions of people that out number libbs!!
....oh by the way......................................................................................FUCK YOU!!


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 4, 2011)

bripat9643 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate your eagerness to identify yourself as a partisan hypocrite.
> ...



he's still scratching his head trying to figure out the difference in his ass and a hole in the ground.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 4, 2011)

ClosedCaption said:


> Link?


Link to what?....That's exactly what she said. I've seen the full context many times.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 4, 2011)

Mud is scared of women that's why he hates them


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 4, 2011)

Curious thing about Waters crazy ass, and many in  the CBC, is that they are running around pissing and moaning about the unemployment problem in the black communities, but then they fully support Dream Act legislation and full amnesty for illegals.......They are basically stabbing their black constituents in the back, by supporting legislation that will only only make the black unemployment situation worse.

They're a bunch of fuckin' idiots!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 4, 2011)

ClosedCaption said:


> Mud is scared of women that's why he hates them


Why do you lib's hate innocent life?

Why are you so supportive of wantonely murdering young innocent life?

Did you grow up playing with coat hangers, vacuum's, and garbage cans?


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 4, 2011)

Zona said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I'm almost hesitant to start this thread because I know what the reaction will be. They'll want a link as proof even though there is none. This whole thing got swept under the rug but the implications are too serious to ignore.
> ...



Call me when it turns out not to be a leftie!


----------



## Wiseacre (Sep 4, 2011)

I assume you all saw or heard the quote from the lib/dem who said he believes the TPers want to see black people hanging in a tree, or another one who said the TPers have started a war, or Jesse Jackson saying the TPers want a return to slavery, or words to that effect.   It's ridiculous what they say and get away with.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 4, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


No shit.

Who killed JFK?......Lefty Marxist.

Who shot at President Ford, on two seperate occasions?.....Two seperate lefty women.

Who killed John Lennon?........Lefty.

Who Shot the late great Ronald Reagan.......Lefty.

Who shot Giffords and several others?........Lefty.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 4, 2011)

Wiseacre said:


> I assume you all saw or heard the quote from the lib/dem who said he believes the TPers want to see black people hanging in a tree, or another one who said the TPers have started a war, or Jesse Jackson saying the TPers want a return to slavery, or words to that effect.   It's ridiculous what they say and get away with.



They just think they are getting away with it. The polls will tell them differently. No one likes intimidation, liars and thugs.


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 4, 2011)

Wiseacre said:


> I assume you all saw or heard the quote from the lib/dem who said he believes the TPers want to see black people hanging in a tree, or another one who said the TPers have started a war, or Jesse Jackson saying the TPers want a return to slavery, or words to that effect.   It's ridiculous what they say and get away with.



All the left has left is race hustling. I simply dont listen to it anymore. I will treat them in the same manner they treat others. Part of the problem is no one stands up to these airheads.


----------



## oreo (Sep 4, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...




Uh--- When has Sarah Palin or Michelle Bachmann ever told a large group of people that they can go straight to HELL--and either one is going to help put them there?

*They haven't.*  And if they had--they would have been torn apart by the media in this country.  The only one who has done it- and continually does it--- is Maxine Waters--and simply because she is being called out for it--doesn't mean that the author of this thread is sexist-  In fact the only reason why Waters gets away with it--is because she is black and is a liberal DEMOCRAT.


----------



## Wiseacre (Sep 4, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> > I assume you all saw or heard the quote from the lib/dem who said he believes the TPers want to see black people hanging in a tree, or another one who said the TPers have started a war, or Jesse Jackson saying the TPers want a return to slavery, or words to that effect.   It's ridiculous what they say and get away with.
> ...




Yeah, but it stirs up an awful lot of animosity that could eventually lead to physical violence.   I remember the days of the race riots, we don't need more of that.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 4, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> I'm almost hesitant to start this thread because I know what the reaction will be. They'll want a link as proof even though there is none.


Absolutely _shocking_.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 4, 2011)

kyzr said:


> 10 outrageous Maxine quotes:
> 
> Top 10 Outrageous Maxine Waters Quotes - HUMAN EVENTS
> 
> Just *imagine* how the MSM would treat similar statements from the Right


I can't (personally) think of *any*one who'd question the imagination o' *Teabaggers*.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

koshergrl said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I typed one word when I was thinking another. Yes I did.

I made a comment about my posting a question and someone reading it as a comment. Are you so stupid that you can't see the difference?

P.S. That was a rhetorical question.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 4, 2011)

I can't figure you guys out.  You fear Maxine Waters is going to murder you, you fear unions beating your asses, and fear minorities are taking over.

That's a whole lot of fear! then claim liberals are peacenik hippies at the same time.  Scared, confused, women hating, tolerant of racism and emotional all at once.  Maxine is coming for you, BOO!


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Who shot MLK Jr?


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 4, 2011)

ClosedCaption said:


> I can't figure you guys out.  You fear Maxine Waters is going to murder you, you fear unions beating your asses, and fear minorities are taking over.
> 
> That's a whole lot of fear then claim liberals are peacenik hippies at the same time.  Scared, confused, women hating, tolerant of racism and emotional all at once.  Maxine is coming for you, BOO!



Don't she make you proud?


----------



## manifold (Sep 4, 2011)

bripat9643 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate your eagerness to identify yourself as a partisan hypocrite.
> ...



So why don't you tell me why one is worse than the other.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

ClosedCaption said:


> I can't figure you guys out.  You fear Maxine Waters is going to murder you, you fear unions beating your asses, and fear minorities are taking over.
> 
> That's a whole lot of fear! then claim liberals are peacenik hippies at the same time.  Scared, confused, women hating, tolerant of racism and emotional all at once.  Maxine is coming for you, BOO!



They have to rally the racist white conservative base.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...


Nobody really knows.

It's looking like Ray was a patsie.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 4, 2011)

yidnar said:


> this is the true mind set of most blacks in America!!


I'm always _amazed_ at the number o' mind-readers, within the *Teabagger*-ranks.

Wouldn't you be better-off, reading the minds o' those folks on Wall Street....and, gettin' rich???

​


----------



## manifold (Sep 4, 2011)

koshergrl said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > You can't have it both ways.
> ...



And what about a 2nd Amendment remedy?


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I can't figure you guys out.  You fear Maxine Waters is going to murder you, you fear unions beating your asses, and fear minorities are taking over.
> ...



Yep.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > this is the true mind set of most blacks in America!!
> ...



Well teabaggers are experts in the handling of crystal BALLS.


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 4, 2011)

ClosedCaption said:


> I can't figure you guys out.  You fear Maxine Waters is going to murder you, you fear unions beating your asses, and fear minorities are taking over.
> 
> That's a whole lot of fear! then claim liberals are peacenik hippies at the same time.  Scared, confused, women hating, tolerant of racism and emotional all at once.  Maxine is coming for you, BOO!



Fear? Not in the slightest.  I dont have a problem calling Maxie out for her racist ways. Or calling out unions for their normal behavior.

Most of the time you guys are pulling that shit in non issue states. Must be the bravery factor.
Any place else and they scatter like rats.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 4, 2011)

naturegirl said:


> There is no excuse for how the MSM is handling politics.  They are so left leaning it's scary.  *Conservatives have one voice, Fox News*.....



You're not (actually).....



> *BRAGGIN'* about that



....*are* you*?????*


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I can't figure you guys out.  You fear Maxine Waters is going to murder you, you fear unions beating your asses, and fear minorities are taking over.
> ...



Really? Link?


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 4, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...


I'm guessin' it's a......



> *Limbaugh*-_thing_.



You know how it gets, when _those-people_ get into the whole recruitment-mode (according to *"conservatives"*).


​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 4, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> So, did anyone else see this on _Meet the Press_?
> 
> Anyone watch _Meet the Press_ this morning and not see it?
> 
> ...


Not a prob.......



> *Meet The Press*


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 4, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > > I'm getting pretty tired of the left legitimizing the venomous rhetoric of their leaders. Something needs to be done about these people because they are poisoning political discourse.
> ...


Ya' gotta figure.....the numbers o' *literate*-*Teabaggers* is hardly an impressive-figure....so, they've *GOTTA* rely on....



> ....*oral-transmissions**.*



​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 4, 2011)

Trajan said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...


.....Even though (like *Mudd-Butt* says) there's no proof she said it.

Amazing.....


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 4, 2011)

Does Shaman actually think people pay attention to his nonsense?

I mean, I've been scrolling past his BS since about a week after I joined.

Oh, but Salt Jones responded to him....Kinda shows the type of douchebag punks Shaman attracts.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Does Shaman actually think people pay attention to his nonsense?
> 
> I mean, I've been scrolling past his BS since about a week after I joined.
> 
> Oh, but Salt Jones responded to him....Kinda shows the type of douchebag punks Shaman attracts.



As did you. Welcome douchebag punk.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 4, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> The biggest difference between the baby-boomers and the generation that came before them is the ability to be serious. That generation went through a depression and two World Wars. They took care of business. Baby-boomers never take anything serious.


As usual.....*Mudd-Butt* is wrong....unless, of course, he's referring to....



> ....the *Yuppies*.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## The T (Sep 4, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Does Shaman actually think people pay attention to his nonsense?
> 
> I mean, I've been scrolling past his BS since about a week after I joined.
> 
> Oh, but Salt Jones responded to him....Kinda shows the type of douchebag punks Shaman attracts.


 He must have run out of coloring books again. It's best to post his ride and be done with it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2011)

I wonder who the bilious **** is that broke into my OP and changed it???

Isn't that an offense worth banning???

Whomever the guilty party is.....don't try it again.


----------



## The T (Sep 4, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> I wonder who the bilious **** is that broke into my OP and changed it???
> 
> Isn't that an offense worth banning???
> 
> Whomever the guilty party is.....don't try it again.


Didn't it tell you at the bottome whom the editor was?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2011)

The T said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder who the bilious **** is that broke into my OP and changed it???
> ...



I didn't know that it would say who did it. I didn't think to look and I put it back the way it was so now it shows me.

I checked the record and it only shows me as the only one to do the editing.

I think we have a hacker doing some sneaky shit here.


----------



## The T (Sep 4, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Godboy (Sep 4, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> oh btw why the hate for Maxine?
> sounds like you are a sexist turd...
> 
> Hmm i swear i've seen that line used someplace.......where was it.........Thinking......thinking........
> ...



We dont hate women, besides Maxine isnt a women anyway. Its some sort of ugly mongoloid, lacking any sexuality whatsoever. Somebody smack that monster thing in the face and shoo it out of congress please.


----------



## Shellback (Sep 4, 2011)

Godboy said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > oh btw why the hate for Maxine?
> ...



Maybe Plasma swings that way.

Oh no, Plasma... don't _grind us into dust_, with your buns of steel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(yeah... no. that's not the forum I know you from. but Google is fun! lol!)


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 4, 2011)

No man should ever be heard or think about saying another man has "buns of steel"


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2011)

ClosedCaption said:


> No man should ever be heard or think about saying another man has "buns of steel"



Only a fag brags about his buns of steel to men.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Bragging can take many forms. 

Sending pics over the internet is one of them.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



I can't assume anything.....only thing is I don't visit Gay sites. Not that you do.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 4, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...


So, what's the site?

GayPokemonBoysStillLivingClosetedInMommiesBasement.org?

Sounds like your liberal cup o' tea.


----------



## Shellback (Sep 5, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> so your from hannity, good to know.
> 
> and dont be jealous of my ass....



How do you get Hannity, from your sexual perversions?

What's wrong, Plasma... that one sting a little? You're out of your league, squirt.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 5, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > No man should ever be heard or think about saying another man has "buns of steel"
> ...



There is only two ppl in here saying he has buns of steel...which btw is gay


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 5, 2011)

Well this thread has taken an unforeseen turn, lol..


----------

